# simpler syntax highlight editor



## yyannekk (8. Apr 2011)

moin
ich suche einen simplen texteditor der syntaxhighlighting für java unterstützt und zwar für windows
bei linux gibt es ja mehrere so editoren, für windows bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden
der editor soll so wenig wie möglich das heiß auch auf einem *sehr sehr *langsamen system sehr schnell laufen können


----------



## Eldorado (8. Apr 2011)

Also ich habe unter Windows immer gute Erfahrungen mit Notepad++ | 5.9 gemacht


----------



## yyannekk (8. Apr 2011)

genau sowas hab ich gesucht. sehr gut


----------

